# blazing blizzard genetics



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

ok, just been havin a chat with matty=) who's been confusin the hell outta me with genentics lol all i wanna know is we have a BB male and a blizzard female, if they mate do we have a chance of gettin and BB babies? if not what do i have to mate our BB with to get BB babies, is it just another BB or what??

ARRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGHHH!!!! <<rips hair out>>


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

lol..no you can;t get blazing blizzards in the first generation..

& what you could breed a blazing blizzard to for a chance of more blazing blizzards in the 1st generation are..

-another blazing blizzard
-albino het blizzard
-blizzard het albino
-normal het albino, het blizzard


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

how about just an albino?? a pure albino?


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

u need another blazing blizzard to get the best results really


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

xxbeardieloversxx said:


> how about just an albino?? a pure albino?


 
blazing x albino = albinos het blizzard


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

i dont understand this!!!!!

lizard i know i do, but if i dont have another BB to go with it hat else could it breed it that could possibly produce BB's?


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

well if you breed with a blizzard youll get the same from BB X Bliz = blizzard het albino


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

so are blazing blizzards just glorified albinos then? lol


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

no they are a combination morph they are albino blizzards: victory:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

A blazing blizzard is Albino AND Blizzard at the same time. In order to get more albino AND blizzard animals from that, you need to breed your Blazing blizzard to something that carries albino AND blizzard.

Just blizzard will give you only half - you'll get blizzards, but they won't be blazing.

Just albino will give you only half - you'll get albinos, but they won't be blizzards.

What you need is one of the animals listed for you above - another blazing blizzard, an albino het blizzard, a blizzard het albino or a normal who carries both blizzard and albino.

The key is that your other animal must have at least some of both ingredients - just one isn't enough to make a blazing blizzard, just like you need sugar AND eggs to make a cake - one or the other just won't cut it


----------



## OrangeMoon (Nov 29, 2007)

So if you were to breed a blizzard with an albino would u get a blazing blizzard? :hmm:


----------



## Nienna (Jan 17, 2007)

OrangeMoon said:


> So if you were to breed a blizzard with an albino would u get a blazing blizzard? :hmm:


Nope. Not unless the Blizzard was also het for Albino and the Albino was also het for Blizzard. And even then you don't get a huge chance of success at hatching a Blazing.

An Albino x a Blizzard (if neither of them are het for anything else) will just give you 100% normals het for both Albino and Blizzard.


----------



## OrangeMoon (Nov 29, 2007)

Ah, I see now! Thanks. Also, while on the topic of blizzards - this may seem a daft question, but if you breed a blizzard with a blizzard will you definately get blizzard babies? Or will some be normal but het for blizzard?


----------



## Nienna (Jan 17, 2007)

OrangeMoon said:


> Ah, I see now! Thanks. Also, while on the topic of blizzards - this may seem a daft question, but if you breed a blizzard with a blizzard will you definately get blizzard babies? Or will some be normal but het for blizzard?


They will all be 100% blizzard as the blizzards don't have any (to quote Ssthisto) "not blizzard" genes to pass on. They cannot give their offspring anything BUT blizzard genes, therefore you get 100% blizzards.

Now if you bred a Blizzard to a het Blizzard then there is a chance you could get normals het for Blizzard.


----------



## OrangeMoon (Nov 29, 2007)

Nienna said:


> They will all be 100% blizzard as the blizzards don't have any (to quote Ssthisto) "not blizzard" genes to pass on. They cannot give their offspring anything BUT blizzard genes, therefore you get 100% blizzards.
> 
> Now if you bred a Blizzard to a het Blizzard then there is a chance you could get normals het for Blizzard.


Thank you! That's brilliant. I've been thinking about what male to buy, so I think I'm definately going to go for a blizzard. :thumb:


----------

